

Intel IPP Samples for Windows - error correction - AndreyKarpov
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-ipp-samples-for-windows-error-correction/

======
AndreyKarpov
And "Checking Intel IPP Samples for Windows - Continuation" -
<http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0112/>

